# i am not new! i came from maxima.org! :)



## ReDMaX99SEL (Nov 26, 2003)

well just as the title says, i am not a newbie. i have been around maxima's almost all my life. (i have had 4 so far.) the only reason i am posting this, is because i know sometimes we only accept an answer from a person who has a high post rating. but yeah, i just wanted to say the formentioned, and a big "hello!" 

Chris


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

alrite then. i have a sentra.... :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ok... welcome... i'm a mod here and I also came from the org.


----------



## Waveridr (Nov 12, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> ok... welcome... i'm a mod here and I also came from the org.


this forum is dead compared to the org, but i like the more diversified forums with others cars in them, that why i tend to stray here sometimes


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

hello another Maxima .......... :thumbup:


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Are you Redmax that has had his car hit like 4 times while parked, or are you another redmax?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Post's should never reflect ones knowledge. With that in mind, welcome to NF.com


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

What's up redmax welcome to NF, i have a low post count aswell but thats just cause i always post in the DNE area ,you will find a cool bunch over here .


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

welcome to the com !


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

hey whatsup, the orgs always down i figured id come over here and see whats going on, so i registered and made like 7 posts within 10 minutes...i hope this forum catches on more, at least it has a SEARCH function!!!!


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

cool, i did the same thing ! lol .. i want a personal avatar...how do you get one ?


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

ceasars chariot said:


> cool, i did the same thing ! lol .. i want a personal avatar...how do you get one ?


Hellooooo everyone! Looks like you found an avatar Ceasar. When is your forums section going to be back up???


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ceasars chariot said:


> cool, i did the same thing ! lol .. i want a personal avatar...how do you get one ?


 gotta have 100+ posts...

this site doesn't have as much Max knowledge as the org (obviously) as this site has a high sentra membership, but oh well, we have our little section here as well.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

in a week or less, our old servers were not working out so we switched and now putting things back together. what a pain! lol


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

are you an admin or mod over there...?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> are you an admin or mod over there...?


He wasn't talking about Maxima.org...he's talking about caesarschariot.com and it's forum.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

MrEous said:


> He wasn't talking about Maxima.org...he's talking about caesarschariot.com and the it's forum.


 huh?


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

whats poppin?


----------



## Maxima10to1 (Mar 27, 2004)

I need to stop joing forums this is getting out of hand.


----------

